# WEG Motor



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Please fill out your profile.


----------



## john9292 (Sep 23, 2019)

I have completed it


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

No nameplate? What's all the info on it?


----------



## john9292 (Sep 23, 2019)

Not able to find the nameplate

I just filled out the About me tab


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Can you get the specs from the compressor plate/manufacturer & just replace the whole motor?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

john9292 said:


> Not able to find the nameplate
> 
> I just filled out the About me tab


Thanks for filling out the profile.

Not sure what we can do without more info on the motor


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John I did a search and here are the results. See if any of these diagrams help

https://www.google.com/search?q=dia.....69i57j33.11007j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Do the leads have numbers.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

We need a LOT more info and even then, the chances of any of us getting all of it right are not good. 

First, are the spots for capacitors just holes in the frame with 2 wires sticking out? 

Also, we'll need to know how the 6 leads are numbered. 

Also, the frame size. The shaft diameter will do for now.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Honestly your best move would be to take this to a motor wind shop and have the crew there megger it first to see if it is worth anything. After that, they have manufacturing info and index card info that will give them the start and run cap values. 
If it's been pulled apart to this level, the centrifugal start switch is likely bad and will need tested at least, if not replaced also.


----------



## john9292 (Sep 23, 2019)

Model 007180S1ccd215t

I have a pic of what it is supposed to be 


I tried wiring via the pic and it started but then one start cap blew


----------



## john9292 (Sep 23, 2019)

only 4 wires are numbered and two of them are L1-t1 and L2-T4


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try this site.. If you scroll down to a "2 capacitor" motor, it may help so that you know what you are metering..

https://what-when-how.com/electric-motors/single-phase-induction-motors-electric-motor/

And maybe Page 8 from:
http://www.rses.org/assets/serviceapplicationmanual/620-37.pdf


----------



## john9292 (Sep 23, 2019)

I will try that


----------

